# Got my P99 today...what a steal!



## Grimjack (Dec 30, 2006)

I had placed a '05 AS on layaway at Sportsmen's Warehouse, but then a for sale ad on Glock Talk was brought to my attention. It was everything I wanted, including the accessories I intended to buy for it. Here is what I got:
2003 OD frame P99 AS, .40 S&W
5 12 round mags
2 10 round mags
Walther rail adapter w/ tactical illuminator
2 Comp-Tac holsters (1 C.T.A.C. and 1 paddle)
All of this for the princely sum of $525. What a bargain!

Here's some pics.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, that's pretty sweet, Great deal.

Just hard chromed the slide and U are all set to go :smt023 

(I've always wondered what a hard chromed slide would look like on a green frame)


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Sweet Deal! Good Show! Enjoy your purchase! :smt023 :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Real good looking pistol you got there and I don't think the price could be beat.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks like it came w/ an extra recoil spring, from that pic?


----------



## Grimjack (Dec 30, 2006)

The guy I bought it from had some concerns about the guide rod being plastic and flexing so he called S&W and spoke to Customer Service. They assured him it was fine, but went ahead and sent him an extra one, which he passed on to me. Nice to have the extra part, even though from all accounts the guide rods work just fine.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, every once in a while, someone complains about polymer guiderods, but they work just fine. In fact, they need less lubrication than a metal one.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

I do not oil my polymer guidrod......
I use a dry toothbrush to clean it off after shooting.. but never put any oil on it......


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Man, that's pretty sweet, Great deal.
> 
> Just hard chromed the slide and U are all set to go :smt023
> 
> (I've always wondered what a hard chromed slide would look like on a green frame)


when u hard chrome the slide...do u need to send it out to waltheramerica and will the slide still be in black or retain the same finish as the original paint?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> when u hard chrome the slide...do u need to send it out to waltheramerica and will the slide still be in black or retain the same finish as the original paint?


Walther does not hard chrome guns. I send it to a 3rd party refinisher. And, I'm not sure U know what hard chrome looks like. It isn't black. Here are my 3 hard chromed slides...


----------



## BNC04 (Dec 11, 2006)

Glad somebody picked that up. I thought it was a great price. I posted a link to the ad in Glocktalk, I just can't remember where it was that I posted it.. LOL... too many forums.. 
Good luck with your new gun.
Brett


----------



## Grimjack (Dec 30, 2006)

I saw the link on the Walther Forum. If that was you BNC04, I want to thank you. That was such a killer deal. I had to drive from San Antonio to Houston, but it was worth it. The whole package was less than the cost of the pistol alone at Sportmen's Warehouse. I couldn't believe that no one had jumped on that deal by the time I e-mailed the seller. He told me that another guy had been asking about it, but kept asking questions. As soon as I knew it was still available I sent an "I'll take it." I beat the other guy by about 15 minutes. It's good to ask questions, but sometimes you need to act.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Holy shit... now I know where this came from....
I can't belive this package took so long to sell, this was listed since August on the Walther forum
I think many people try to stay with the 9mm or this would not have lasted that long......I am glad this found a good home....
*edit this is the original WTS link on the Walther forum
http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3803


----------



## BNC04 (Dec 11, 2006)

Grimjack said:


> I saw the link on the Walther Forum. If that was you BNC04, I want to thank you. That was such a killer deal. I had to drive from San Antonio to Houston, but it was worth it. The whole package was less than the cost of the pistol alone at Sportmen's Warehouse. I couldn't believe that no one had jumped on that deal by the time I e-mailed the seller. He told me that another guy had been asking about it, but kept asking questions. As soon as I knew it was still available I sent an "I'll take it." I beat the other guy by about 15 minutes. It's good to ask questions, but sometimes you need to act.


Your welcome. I'm glad you were able to get it. If I hadn't just purchased a 9mm AS or had sold off one of my other guns fast enough I would have been all over that deal. It's one of those that come along every now and then and for it to sit so long was just amazing to me.

Enjoy the heck out of it!!!
Brett


----------

